# 2014 F150 STX Sno-way plow installation information



## TonyJ124 (Feb 4, 2015)

Since there aren't too many threads out there about installing a Snow-way plow on an 09-14 F150, here is a quick post with cursory information for anyone looking. Note I'm not a Snow-Way rep/vendor/installer, just a guy who has installed this on my personal truck. I did have a lot of questions and couldn't find a lot of posts with installed results, which is why I'm posting here. Hopefully any questions or concerns are addressed.

My truck is a 2014 F150 STX 4x4 Supercab with a 5.0. My plow is a Snow-way 26 series 7'6" plow, with down pressure and without 4-sight lighting.

There was a lot of debate about this generation being "allowed" to have a plow on it by Ford since 2011. The service department at my dealer said they've had trucks come in with plows of various makes (Snow-way, Meyer, and Boss) and haven't had any issues with Ford. Install and use at your own warranty risk, but given my dealer's response I don't expect them to deny claims on the truck.

There are specific bulletins out from ford regarding NOT installing plows on 2009-2011 F150s, unless equipped with the 6.2 engine since the 6.2 is the only application that has a regular power steering pump. Snow-way worked to apply their plow system to trucks with EPAS (electronic power assist steering). Snow-way has the following page dedicated to these trucks;
http://www.snoway.com/news.cfm/5/sno-way-is-only-plow-approved-for-use-on-f150

You'll note that their verbiage doesn't not include "FORD APPROVED" so take it how you would like. I'm not here to debate if Ford signed off or not. Modify your truck at your own risk.

I installed using Sno-ways guides and recommendations with no issues. I do not have HID headlights, so additional research may be required to address that if you have them.

I did have to drill 4 holes for the mount on my truck frame using a 17/32" bit. All the hardware included was great and lined up/torqued perfectly. Their harness and headlight adapters spliced in easy and work great. Yes, you will need to cut into your headlight harness. I'm not in love with the way Snow-way headlight harness loops into the headlight harness, so the plow light harness needs to be plugged together to have truck headlights (to me this is an additional failure point), BUT it works and I need to be less paranoid.

The biggest modification I made was that I cut the plastic lower bumper valence to fit around the plow mount. I think their instructions call to remove it completely, but if you cut the valence with a sawzall straight down on either side from the oval tow hook holes, then horizontally across below the license plate, you're left with a clean looking valence that will allow for the plow to fit up.

I also coated EVERYTHING between the plow frame, on the plow frame, and in the frame horns with fluid film. Hopefully this sticky step will help keep corrosion at bay. The rest of my truck is fluid filmed too.

Overall the installation was painless, much easier and cleaner than the last Meyer plow I put on my 01 Ram. The plow itself is impressively fast, and my wireless remote is pretty neat- especially when mounting the plow. Mounting with the Snow-way is pretty simple and the instructions are on the pump cover. Pull up, plug in, lift with the downpressure and secure the pins.

I may go with coilovers in the front or timbren load helpers to help. The sag with the plow up is significant, but I'm just a homeowner clearing my own drive so I don't expect to put miles on with the plow. For what it's worth, I'll be running 300# of sand weight in the bed.

Good luck and enjoy the winter!

TonyJ124


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Nice looking job. Consider Sumo Springs instead of timbrens.


----------



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

I ran a 7'6 boss on a 12 F150 with the 5.0. All I did was install 1.5" leveling spacers and it helped the front a lot when carrying the plow and also looked better when it was off.
I plowed commercially with this truck for 1 year and then upgraded to a Superduty. It plowed everything, including the 16.5" Super Bowl storm we got. 
If you are only using it for personal use, I am sure you will love it and it will last many years. I also had an 04 with a Snoway plow that was fantastic to plow with.


----------



## pelt35 (Oct 6, 2003)

*rmg*

Hey Rmg I recognize that snoway on the f-150, I sold it to a guy from Indy. did you buy it from him? It was a great plow


----------



## TonyJ124 (Feb 4, 2015)

RMG, both great looking trucks! Interestingly enough, the guy I bought my Snoway setup from put a boss on his new 2015 F150. 

I have ordered a spacer set, hopefully I'll install it next week. I think the truck needs it anyway!


----------



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

pelt35;2081318 said:


> Hey Rmg I recognize that snoway on the f-150, I sold it to a guy from Indy. did you buy it from him? It was a great plow


I bought it from a guy in Indy. Drove 5 hrs from Michigan! Funny thing is, when I sold it I met the guy half way in Angola. It was a great plow, the small truck plus down pressure was a blast to plow with.

It was my first plow, bought it when I was 18 or so, 6 years ago


----------



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

TonyJ124;2082238 said:


> RMG, both great looking trucks! Interestingly enough, the guy I bought my Snoway setup from put a boss on his new 2015 F150.
> 
> I have ordered a spacer set, hopefully I'll install it next week. I think the truck needs it anyway!


Take your time doing the install and get an alignment after...or even better throw some 295/70/18 tires on then get it aligned. I had both a 275/70 and a 295/70 and both looked 200% better then the stock tires.

Unfortunately we have too much work and had to upgrade everything to F250s. I do miss the ease of plowing with the f150.


----------



## TonyJ124 (Feb 4, 2015)

Nice looking 250s though! 

I was going to order upsized tires this year, but at the rate I drive the truck I'm doing 30k+ annually. I figure I'll be due for tires by next winter so I'll just wait until the stock goodyears are done then go slightly bigger. 

Was your F150 an ecoboost or a 5.0? I went with the 5.0, bought this truck as a new leftover 2014 in April of this year. I love it so far, but always interested to see if guys had issues with their trucks...


----------



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

TonyJ124;2082323 said:


> Nice looking 250s though!
> 
> I was going to order upsized tires this year, but at the rate I drive the truck I'm doing 30k+ annually. I figure I'll be due for tires by next winter so I'll just wait until the stock goodyears are done then go slightly bigger.
> 
> Was your F150 an ecoboost or a 5.0? I went with the 5.0, bought this truck as a new leftover 2014 in April of this year. I love it so far, but always interested to see if guys had issues with their trucks...


I had the 5.0 and really loved it. Traded it in with 75k with Zero issues other then ones I caused. I had the alternator go out around 12k due to me getting stuck in the mud at my property up north. Surprisingly ford covered the tow and repairs under warranty due to using the truck as a "truck"

It was one of my favorite vehicles, just needed something larger


----------

